# [DOW] Relancer les débats officiels ?

## geekounet

Bonjour à tous !

Ces derniers jours, quelques personnes m'ont proposé de relancer les DOW.

Petite explication pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas encore : les DOW (Débats Of the Week) sont des topics lancés chaque semaine (chaque mois dans la pratique ^^), où l'on peut débattre d'un sujet précis, sujet à troll en général, mais de façon constructive (donc ce n'est plus un troll). Ces topics peuvent donc se révèler très instructifs au final, et faire découvrir de nouvelles choses, voire changer les avis de certains. D'avantages d'informations dans le topic original  :Wink: 

J'aimerai donc savoir si ça intéresse encore beaucoup de gens ici de relancer le projet ?

Selon la motivation générale et mon temps libre, j'aviserai de relancer ça ou non  :Smile:  (hé oui, kernelsensei et yoyo n'ont plus trop le temps de gérer ça, donc ça ne dépend que de moi ...).

Une deuxième question se pose aussi : vu la longueur des DOW précédents, vaut-il mieux plutôt faire des Débats of the month, ou alors limiter à une semaine chacun pour faire tourner les idées ? (bien sûr, les débats passés sont seulement déstickisés, on peut toujours y poster).

Enfin pour finir, vous pouvez voir et proposer des idées de DOW dans ce topic  :Wink: 

Merci à tous !  :Smile: Last edited by geekounet on Sun Jul 01, 2007 6:20 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Temet

Perso j'ai toujours adoré et appris beaucoup dans les DOW, j'ai donc voté un gros "oui".

J'avoue que je préfèrerais des DODW (Debats Of Double Week) ^^.

Tout mon soutien de membre insignifiant à cette idée  :Wink: 

----------

## davidou2a

A Voté  :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

votationné   :Cool: 

----------

## Astoria

a voté  :Smile: 

----------

## HazeC5

Salut

Je dis "oui" car:

en premier lieu,ça permettrait d'avoir des opinions d'autres utilisateurs et d'avoir 1 idée + générale du sujet et ainsi de se défaire des ses idées préétablies ou toutes faites (par rapport à 1 mauvaise expériance ou interprétation passées ).

En second lieu ,ça  permettrait d'en apprendre + sur des sujets dont on ne ne connait pas forcément les avantages/inconveniants en détails grâce à des utilisateurs avertis!

----------

## Delvin

azoté  :Very Happy: 

----------

## freezby

Salut,

Je suis Pour, Pour et Pour, car pour des débutants ( comme moi), ces débats constituent une bonne source d'infos sur des sujets que l'on ne maitrise absolument pas. Pour ma part, cela m'a permis de choisir un filesystem que je ne connaissait absolument pas et m'a ainsi donné une nouvelle piste pour mes recherche et approfondir mes ( maigres) connaissances.

Ce n'est pas mon cas mais je suis sûr que les utilisateurs avertis doivent aussi trouver leur bonheur dans les DOW  :Smile: 

Concernant la longueur des topics, il est vrai qu'il est assez facile de suivre la discussion si on parcours le topic régulièrement. Par contre, on est vite dépassé quand on le prend en route ou lorsqu'il est fini (et c'est vrai poru tout topic avec beaucoup de page  :Smile: ) Ne serait-il pas judicieux qu'un personne se charge à la fin du débat de faire un "compte-rendu" où l'on regrouperait les informations , tips voire des liens pour approdondir le sujet sous forme d'un topic dans le forum "documentations, astuces et scripts" ? 

Ciao

----------

## Ezka

Oui j'aime bien aussi ! On découvre pas mal de trucs via ces sujets   :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *freezby wrote:*   

> Concernant la longueur des topics, il est vrai qu'il est assez facile de suivre la discussion si on parcours le topic régulièrement. Par contre, on est vite dépassé quand on le prend en route ou lorsqu'il est fini (et c'est vrai poru tout topic avec beaucoup de page ) Ne serait-il pas judicieux qu'un personne se charge à la fin du débat de faire un "compte-rendu" où l'on regrouperait les informations , tips voire des liens pour approdondir le sujet sous forme d'un topic dans le forum "documentations, astuces et scripts" ? 

 

C'est une bonne idée, mais je ne pourrais pas m'y coller en tout cas, il faudra un volontaire  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## freezby

Mince alors, moi qui pensait à toi  :Smile: 

Moi je veux bien éventuellement ou alors on peut aussi tourner ? à voir  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

oh oui  :Smile: 

en plus ça remotivera les troupes.

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Les feedback constructifs sont toujours intéressants, alors oui pour la relance.   :Wink: 

ah vos thés.

----------

## kopp

A voté.

Seul truc, les débat du mois, je trouve que c'est trop long et la pression retombe. Une semaine est peut être trop courte, mais deux  devraient faire l'affaire.

----------

## blasserre

YESS !! Gogogogogo !

et un grand merci à freezby de nous faire les comptes rendus de réunion  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## lmarcini

Je plussoie à 200% ! Et ce, pour les raisons suivantes :

1) on apprend beaucoup à chaque fois

2) c'est distrayant ET instructif

3) ça permettra de "relancer la machine", eu égard à la morosité ambiante en cours actuellement (cf toutes les choses négatives lues par ci et par là). Gentoo ne mérite pas ça et les GGU non plus (gentils gentoo users)

4) ça permettra aussi de revoir certains personnages intéressants qui se font de plus en plus rares (Trevoke, Enlight et les autres)...

Concernant le CR et la conduite du fil, je peux également m'y coller...

----------

## truc

youhou, j'aime bien l'idée des DODW, (double week dixit temet (sans 'l'  :Wink:  )) 

Mais pas moins de deux semaines! 

Ca serait vraiment sympa, et il nous reste pas mal de sujet proposés et 'validé' qui n'ont pas encore été traités!

----------

## Zazbar

JE suis carrément partant pour !

merci a toi !

----------

## kwenspc

À fond pour, oui.

Je rejoins tous ceux qui ont déjà dit qu'on apprend beaucoup avec ces DOW, qu'on soit débutant ou utilisateur avec un peu plus de bouteille.

L'idée de kopp pour un DOW de 2 semaines je vote pour aussi (mêmes raisons).

----------

## Temet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> L'idée de kopp pour un DOW de 2 semaines je vote pour aussi (mêmes raisons).

 

Comment qu'il m'ignore lui!!!!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## nico_calais

Même si j'ai rien eu à dire, j'ai toujours apprecié ces topics interessants. C'est généralement très constructif et cela permet d'aborder des sujets auxquels on a pas forcement eu l'occasion d'aborder.

Je suis à 200% leur retour  :Smile: 

----------

## VisualStation

A voté  :Smile:  !

Et c'est un grand Oui, c'est toujours interressant de confronter les points de vue de chacun et c'est une source de connaissances énorme  :Smile: 

----------

## vdemeester

Même si quelques fois, on part dans des débats "vaseux" qui n'ont pas forcément lui d'être.. C'est toujours bien d'en discuter..

Donc OUI !!

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   L'idée de kopp pour un DOW de 2 semaines je vote pour aussi (mêmes raisons). 
> 
> Comment qu'il m'ignore lui!!!! 

 

Ah désolé j'ai lu en diagonale  :Neutral: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*    *kwenspc wrote:*   L'idée de kopp pour un DOW de 2 semaines je vote pour aussi (mêmes raisons). 
> 
> Comment qu'il m'ignore lui!!!!  
> 
> Ah désolé j'ai lu en diagonale 

 

c'est fou, ça  :Laughing: 

----------

## tdyp

je ne connais pas mais si ca me permet de m ameliorer sur le sujet (gentoo) alors oui pourquoi pas!

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Je suis pour le partage de connaissance   :Wink: 

----------

## polytan

Ca roule pour un toute les deux semaines.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

A voté oui, même si je suis de moins en moins souvent présent sur le forum en ce moment, j'ai toujours adoré les DOW qui permettent d'avoir plusieurs point de vue et expérience concernant des logiciels ou des solutions à mettre en place.

----------

## dapsaille

Je suis pour un débat par semaine ... .ce qui ne veux pas dire enterrer les précédents débats mais les laisser vivre leurs vies tout en permettant de "remuer" le forum ...

----------

## kwenspc

Bon alors, on commence par quel(s) débat(s) et quand?    :Very Happy: 

----------

## geekounet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Bon alors, on commence par quel(s) débat(s) et quand?   

 

Laisse moi un peu de temps, je bosse aujourd'hui moi  :Razz:  Je verrai ça ce weekend  :Smile: 

Et sinon, côté temps, je pense bien partir sur une base de 2 semaines par débat.

----------

## polytan

Je propose de demander combien de paquet démasqués ont les gens sur leur machine de tous les jours.

Genre 1-10 | 11-30 | 31-60 | 61-150 | 151-500 | plus de 500 (poposition, hein  :Wink:  )

Ca permettrait de voir si les devs gentoo ne sont pas en décalage avec le démasquage des paquets vers le stable.

Il suffirait de faire un tout petit script pour compter le nombre de lignes écrites dans /etc/portage/package.keywords.

----------

## Desintegr

 *polytan wrote:*   

> Il suffirait de faire un tout petit script pour compter le nombre de lignes écrites dans /etc/portage/package.keywords

 

Perso, j'en ai qu'un seul  :Smile: .

Il s'agit de binutils 2.17.50.x qui n'est pas du tout keywordé  :Smile: 

Le reste, c'est du ~amd64.

Je suis passé en ~amd64, tout simplement car j'avais plus de paquets en testing qu'en stable installés sur ma machine. Et ça devenait assez compliqué à gérer.

Finalement, je suis pas du tout mécontent d'être en ~amd64 et je n'ai pas vraiment de problème non plus. Il a juste quelques petits soucis de temps en temps pas bien grave qui sont corrigés rapidement (dans la journée souvent).

----------

## polytan

Roh, mais t'as rien compris toa !  :Wink: 

Il faut attendre le topic, avec le sondage et en dessous on met les commentaires !

Non mais...

C'est vrai qu'on peut rajouter une case : je suis en ~

----------

## truc

 *polytan wrote:*   

> C'est vrai qu'on peut rajouter une case : je suis en ~

 

Dans ce cas là le débat à déjà eu lieu ça devait êter le premier même si je n'm'abuse  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *polytan wrote:*   

> Roh, mais t'as rien compris toa ! 

 

En même temps, le topic pour les propositions, il est plus bas dans le forum, donc t'es pas au bon endroit non plus ^^

Je ne sais pas si ça ferai un bon débat  parce que ... ça ne serai pas un débat, juste une série de chiffres, ya rien à discuter  :Razz:  Et le débat sur le stable/unstable, ça a déjà été le sujet du tout premier DOW  :Smile:  Libre à toi de le remonter pour y exposer ton avis  :Wink: 

----------

## polytan

Bon, bon, je me recouche  :Smile: 

Et toi, tu sais la config du fichier 

```
pxelinux.cfg/default
```

pour booter une iso de livecd (gentoo entre autre) par le réseau.

J'ouvre un topic ?

Je sais qu'il faut dhcp,nfs,syslinux,in.tftpd.

----------

## kopp

 *polytan wrote:*   

> Bon, bon, je me recouche 
> 
> Et toi, tu sais la config du fichier 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-417836.html

tu trouveras peut-être ton bonheur ici...

----------

## Desintegr

 *polytan wrote:*   

> Roh, mais t'as rien compris toa ! 

 

Ouais, mais ça commence à démanger là  :Smile: 

C'est difficile de se retenir  :Razz:  !

----------

